# Managing mousery



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

It is inevitable that in having exhibition mice or feeder that reducing number come into play.. How do one balance the need to do so and at the same time having them as pets?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For me, even if I were only breeding as pets, I'd still cull my litters down to 4-6. Even as pets, I want the healthiest mice I can, so that the mouse I fall in love with will live with me as long as possible and as happily as possible.

At the other end of the lifespan, I keep my retired breeders in a big colony. My bucks live alone, but they tend not to be replaced as often. Does who are done littering go into a big bin and live all together. If there are lots, they live as a group. If there are a few, they live with some of my growing-out young doelings. They keep the babies on their toes! I had one doe who made it to well over two and a half, and she'd been ruling that retiree bin with a big squishy thumb for the last year and a half of it. The dynamic in there has changed a good bit without her, but they still do well.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Laigaie, I know what you mean.. was it hard to reduce? The everyday-handling does build some-sort-of relationship. Thanks for sharing how you handle it.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hard? I don't find culling litters to be difficult (they're basically fetuses), but culling adults does get to me. I can do a few in a row, but big clean-outs take a toll.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Laigaie, thanks for making me I am not alone. Even if I have fishes who die, I feel it. Not sure if I can handle this.. But will still have to do so


----------

